# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Bambo pelene

## Lotta

Zanima me da li tko koristi ili je koristio ove pelene?!
http://www.simbex.hr/bambolina-proiz...bo-nature.html
Kakve su, propušta ju li, isplati li se.....

----------


## kavofob

mi koristimo kad stignemo, odlične su, mada su nama dobre i dm-ove

ove su nekako najpapirnatijeg dojma za razliku od primjerice plastičnog pampersa

jedino, ne znam da li bih mogla nazvati manom jer mi ne smeta, moja curka ima tekuću stolicu, a one malo sporije upijaju pa ako odmah otvorm čim se pokaka mmoram paziti da mi se ne izlije

nisu nam nikad propustile i nije nikad dobila osip ni crvenilo u njima, a kremu ne koristimo uopće, samo toplu vodu za brisanje

----------


## Lotta

Mislim da ću se za njih odlučiti ovaj put. Gdje ih kupujete, u ljekarni ili naručite internetom? Jel bude velika razlika u cijenama,(u usporedbi s npr. sa Pampersom ili Babylove)?

----------


## Mojca

Potpis na kavofob. U potpunosti. 

Koristimo ih kad putujemo ili ako se platnene ne osuše na vrijeme  :Grin:  stvarno su nam odlične. 
U zadnje vrijeme ih koristimo i noću, jer mi je muka da joj natovarim više od dva uloška, a pokazalo se da joj ne budu dovoljni za cijelu noć. 
Topla preporuka. 
I još nešto... mislim da za narudžbu od 3 kom imaš besplatnu dostavu.

----------


## Lotta

Je, čini mi se iznad 300 kn, besplatna dostava. Čula sam da ih ima i u ljekarnama, pa zato pitam jeste li ih tamo kupovale ili je to možda samo u nekim određenim?

----------


## kavofob

nisam provjeravala cijenu u ljekarni, ali oni imaju ogromne marže pa je sigurno velika razlika

najbolje naručiti netom količinu za cijeli mjesec (prvo uzmi jedno malo pakiranje da vidiš jel vam odgovaraju), preko 300 kn ti besplatno dostave

----------


## Mojca

Mi uvijek kupimo u Simbexu, ali oni surađuju s veledrogerijama koje surađuju s ljekarnama, pa pitaj i nekoj boljoj ljekarni... morati ćeš malo pričekati. 
A možeš i zamoliti da ti uzorke pošalju, vidjela sam jednom da je imala vrećicu s par komada na pultu, pa je rekla da su to uzorci za poslati.

----------


## phiphy

Ako tko koristi ove pelene...izdrže li vam noć?

----------


## Mojca

Nama su izdrzavale.

----------


## phiphy

Nama su do sad dva puta procurile, ne kužim da li zato jer su prepune ili prođe negdje sa strane. Hm...

----------


## Lotta

Meni su super, nisu  nikad procurile, ima evo godinu dana.

----------


## Argente

phiphy, gdje ih ti kupiš?

----------


## phiphy

Ovaj put u Sloveniji (Baby C.) jer mi je bilo usput, a bile su na 10% popusta plus što je DDV na pelene 8%. Ubuduće ću morati vidjeti, u Ri postoji Simbex dućan, ali je zatvoren, navodno je žena koja radi na bolovanju?! pa ostaje ili hr. BC (trebali bi i dalje biti na 10%, ali postoji trošak dostave) ili web shop Simbexa. Ili koja ljekarna, ali to mi zadnja opcija...Jedino još moram vidjeti u čemu je kod nas fora s tim pelenama, po danu su OK, ali do sad su nam po noći procurile pa sumnjam na prepunjenost što nije dobro  :Grin:  .

----------


## Argente

Pih, Simbex je zadnji za kojeg bih rekla da rade pelene slabe upojne moći  :lool:  Ići ću ovih dana u lokalnu ljekarnu izviditi situaciju (tj. cijenu) pa javim.

----------


## Kaae

Mi kombiniramo Abena Bambo s platnenim pelenama (ne moze izdrzati dodir s urinom preko noci pa moram jednokratnu) i prezadovoljni smo. Procurile su samo i iskljucivo kad je imao pregrozan proljev par dana. Stvarno su odlicne. Jedina velicina koju smo probali je 4, mislim da je u njoj sad vec 10 mjeseci. Kostaju valjda duplo vise od svake druge pelene na americkom trzistu, ali ne bih ih mijenjala ni za koje druge jednokratne. Ponekad uz Bambo narucim i paket ovih pull-up training pants, isto Svedjana: http://c1.diapers.com/images/product...na-017c_1z.jpg

----------


## Kaae

> Ako tko koristi ove pelene...izdrže li vam noć?


Izdrze bez ikakvih problema, ako treba, od 20h do 8 ujutro. Budi se za dojenje milijun puta, ali ne presvlacim ni pod razno (ne ustajemo iz kreveta). Sad ima 16 mjeseci i pelena jos uvijek ne curi (a nije curila ni tamo negdje sa 7-8 mjeseci kad smo poceli koristiti ovu istu velicinu).

----------


## phiphy

> Mi kombiniramo Abena Bambo s platnenim pelenama (ne moze izdrzati dodir s urinom preko noci pa moram jednokratnu) i prezadovoljni smo. Procurile su samo i iskljucivo kad je imao pregrozan proljev par dana. Stvarno su odlicne. Jedina velicina koju smo probali je 4, mislim da je u njoj sad vec 10 mjeseci. Kostaju valjda duplo vise od svake druge pelene na americkom trzistu, ali ne bih ih mijenjala ni za koje druge jednokratne. Ponekad uz Bambo narucim i paket ovih pull-up training pants, isto Svedjana: http://c1.diapers.com/images/product...na-017c_1z.jpg


Koje su sad pak to (Abena Bambo)? Je li to isti proizvođač kao i Bambo nature? Ove pull-up training pants su za odvikavanje? Gdje to sve naručuješ? BTW, i mi trenutno kombiniramo pp i jednokratne...

----------


## Kaae

Bambo Nature je ime proizvoda, Abena je proizvodjac, sorry.  :Smile: 

A training pants su pelene, zapravo, samo sto se oblace kao donje gace. Ne bih rekla da imaju neke vece veze s odvikavanjem, mislim da je to skroz ista stvar. Narucujem s diapers.com (zivim u Americi).

----------


## Ninunanu

Ja sam ih probala kad se B rodila i neznam meni nikako nisu pasale...doslovno bi svaka promocila tako da ih od tad nismo uzimali

----------


## phiphy

Nama su sad dobre, ne puštaju. Rekla bih da su im rasponi kilaže preoptimistični.

----------


## Smokvica.

Jel ima koja pelena na tržištu bez tog gela? 
Kupila BAMBO misleći naivno da ga nema jer su kao eko bio blabla a ono..  tanki sloj vate ispod kojeg samo gel

----------


## Kaae

Mi smo koristili Bambo prije dvije godine i nije u njemu bilo nikakvog gela. Bile su nam odlicne, sve dok trenutka kad je postalo neophodno da pelena ima elasticni pojas i u struku, tj. na ledjima (Bambo nema, ili nije imao).

Tu kod mene ima puno proizvodjaca koji nemaju gel - 7th generation, Babyganics, Honest...

----------


## Smokvica.

Možda se javi još netko ko je kupio nedavno.. stvarno sam iznenađena. Samo sam za njih čula da su bez kemije.. nije vrag da ću morati pelene preko amazona kupovati

----------


## maca papucarica

nisu li i one babylove eko/bio bez gela?
doduše, one sigurno nemaju elastičnu traku na leđima i općenito su mi ko da sam bebu omotala u karton...

ja  :Heart:  bambo pelene
http://bambonatureusa.com/pages/diaper-ingredients

----------


## Smokvica.

Maco jesi gledala jel ima.gela u tvojima? Kupiš ih u babycentru?

----------


## maca papucarica

iskreno, šaram između bambo i babylove klasičnih jer mi babycentar nikako nije na ruku pa ih naručujem dostavom, pa se kasno sjetim da će mi faliti...
trenutno kući nemam bambo da pogledam, a nisam ih nikad još secirala  :Unsure: 
ali me ne zabrinjava sastav sve dok nose eko znak nordijskog labuda
misliš da bi trebao?

----------


## Smokvica.

http://www.bambolina.simbex.hr/bambo...-odgovori.html
Čitam tu i jbga ja sam očekivala više.. 
Al ja sam okorjeli platnenopelenaš pa nisam mjerodavna.. očito tražim previše

----------


## Smokvica.

:Unsure: http://m.babygearlab.com/a/11113/Wha...osable-Diapers
Evo tu o gelu (SAP) .. ne postoji niti jedna studija koja je dokazala da nije štetan. Postoje samo pretpostavka da je ok.

----------


## Kaae

Nije valjda da cu nositi jednokratne pelene za 24 dana u koferu...

----------


## Smokvica.

> Nije valjda da cu nositi jednokratne pelene za 24 dana u koferu...


A neće mu ništa bit ta tri tjedna u Bambo pelenana  :Smile: 
Neusporedivo su bolje od pampers/always-a 
Meni je kad sam prvi put bila trudna bilo teško pojmiti da će mi dijete 2-3 godine biti u "always ulošku" .. zato uopće nije bilo dileme oko platnenih  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Smokvice, ako nađem doma još koju stari Bamboo (imala sam par komada, samo nisam sigurna jesam li ih kome dala u međuvremenu), donosim ti ju na seciranje... ali milion posto sam sigurna da u njima nije bilo gela pred 4 godine... i ja sam ju secirala, to je bilo prvo što sam napravila.

----------


## Kaae

Bit ce joj svasta, ako na nesto odreagirala. Njoj vjerojatno Bambo uopce ne bi odgovarao, s obzirom da nema elasticni struk.

----------


## Smokvica.

Ajoj da, napisala si .. jbga onda, spremi jedan koferćić više. Zamisli koliki bi ti trebao da platnene nosiš  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Bjez' s platnenima. Dosta je bilo s prvim djetetom i tek nesto malo s njom, drugom. Nemere vise. :lijenaguJica:

----------


## Ginger

> Ajoj da, napisala si .. jbga onda, spremi jedan koferćić više. Zamisli koliki bi ti trebao da platnene nosiš


pa manje nego zaliha jednokratnih, ja mislim
Kaae, bas si ljenguza  :lool:

----------


## Kaae

Samo da tuzno javim da jos uvijek nista ne znam.  :Unsure: 

Em bez gela, em da imaju elasticnu traku na ledjima.  :drama: 

Ajoj.

----------


## petrusha

Mi smo imali bambo pelene a so preskupe dobre so od babylova ili pampers sensistive. A preko noći znam da so najbolje zadržali klasične pampers.

----------


## Smokvica.

Kaae, koje ste nakraju koristili?

----------

